# cannot export my photos (the file cannot be written)



## Hans Petter (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi
I have troubles to export my files to a location on my hard drive  and get the message that "the files cannot be written". 
I have recently rebooted my pc after some issues.  I re installed lightroom sucesfully (?) I imported some raw files and worked on them but troubles start when i wanted to export  the files as JPG to the folder on my hard  drive.
First i got the message that "no rendered photo exists on disk" and then got the advice in one forum that i needed to delete presets and  restart lighroom. I did and then i get the message that files cannot be written. 
Anyone that can give some advice ?


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  I'm sorry to hear that you are having issues.  A couple of quick things to try.  First, do you have another catalog that you can try to export from?  (If not can you create one and import a file and then try to export it?)  Second, do you have an external drive that you can try to export to?

--Ken


----------



## Hans Petter (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Ken. I tried different options since i posted the tread and seems that the challenge is  to get acess to the particular destination folder structure  where i keep all my "developed" JPEG pictures over some years. This folder  structure was copied onto a external drive while reebooting PC and then copied back into the D drive which i now use for documents.
If i choose the default photo folder on my computer  "D\Users\Hans Petter\Pictures" as destination it works all fine and i can export the jpeg. Same when I tried similar  operation logged in as visitor and exported onto visitors default folder ( I am administrator and  installed LR from my administrator account).  BUT when i try to export into to my traditinal folder structure i get 2 different error messages ( "file cannot be writen" and "no rendered photos exist on disc" see enclosed photo). I moved my folder structure from its position directly under D  and into the Pictures folder but same challenge. And for the sake or order - i also sucessfully exported a file into a external drive which i have connected. 
If i push the "save as" button  in the  error message window ( dont know the purpose of this one but nevetheless tried ..)  i get the message  that i have no acess to the folder and need to contact administrator. best regards and Happy New year from
 Hans Petter


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not a Windows expert so I can't tell you exactly how to solve this, but it looks like you've got a permission problem with that folder hierarchy. That is what Lightroom is telling you when you try the 'save as' button, which by the way saves the text in the error dialog as a text file.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 3, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm not a Windows expert so I can't tell you exactly how to solve this, but it looks like you've got a permission problem with that folder hierarchy. That is what Lightroom is telling you when you try the 'save as' button, which by the way saves the text in the error dialog as a text file.



This was my initial thought as well, and the OP's second post seems to reconfirm that line of thought.  I suspect that looking at the folder's permissions may yield some clues, although I am still running W7-64 and do not know if this has been changed/moved in W10.

--Ken


----------



## Hans Petter (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you guys. It  is definately a permission issue on the folder hierarchy. I havent solved it completely yet but by righ clicking on the Lighroom ikon and choose "run as administrator" i was able to operate as before.


----------



## barryweissphoto (Mar 8, 2021)

i'm trying to export my book to a PDF on my mac desktop and get error message for one of the image files that it is not rendered. How do I render that file. ?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 9, 2021)

barryweissphoto said:


> i'm trying to export my book to a PDF on my mac desktop and get error message for one of the image files that it is not rendered. How do I render that file. ?



I’d check first to see if the photo file is not listed as missing from the catalog 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

